# Anyone from IDAHO?? Hows the trails....



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

the best ever!! lots of nice trails! here's some pictures i took a few days ago. I live in spirit lake idaho, its a great little town! About 1,500 people if that, we have our own cops so really safe town! i love it here!! Also lots of horse shows! the play days are my fav to go to!! lots of lakes for fishing and good hunting as well.  




























P.s. if you dont like looking at brown everywhere i would move to north idaho! always green and nice out!!


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

*Trails*

Thank you SO much for those pictures! Now thats what I call TRAILS!! This is for everyone to use?

I will look at your neck of the woods. We are in a town of the same number, but things in this town are a little messed up. Because it is small you get the cops pulling favorites and that's not right.:evil:

Here they also have the attitude if you don't go to their baptist church then you really have a hard time doing anything here...:?

Nice horse


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho is beautiful country to see by horseback! I was born and raise there (left at 19) and spent much of that time on the back of a horse in the mountains. We used to take the horses camping every summer (mainly in the Payette National forest - but also in the surrounding forests) and our home was in such a location that I could hop on my horse and be in the foothils in minutes). A lot of what you will see and how horse friendly it will be will depend on where yo uare in the state -- the central and panhandle area are, imo, more likely what you'll want rather than the southern part of the state (the "flatlands" as we called them back home).


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

moonlightryder said:


> Thank you SO much for those pictures! Now thats what I call TRAILS!! This is for everyone to use?
> 
> I will look at your neck of the woods. We are in a town of the same number, but things in this town are a little messed up. Because it is small you get the cops pulling favorites and that's not right.:evil:
> 
> ...


They sure are!! the trails around were i live are very well kept and there so many of them its pretty rare to see anyone else out there when your riding, witch is what i like. 

This is a really nice town! The cops here are really nice, i normaly stop at the gas station at night on my way home and chat with the cop. He helps all of the late night bushiness close up, even though he doesn't have to. 

There's a few church's here but no one really seams to go to them, lol!! i will tell you though stay away from Sandpoint Idaho, worst town ever!!!!!! just take my word for it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL - my mom used to live in Sandpoint - many, many years ago.


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

..so I had been considering Boise,Pocatello and Idaho Falls...would you consider Boise, south and flatland?

What a dream to ride off your property and onto wonderful trails such as these.

themacpack- so do you miss it?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I miss it terribly and would go back in a heartbeat!
For what you are looking for, I would go further north than those areas. They are fairly flat and, what elevation/hills/mountains there are tend to be pretty brown. For the lusher, green treed areas like the pictures above, you would want to go up around the McCall and north area into the panhandle. Of course, that will depend on what else you need in the area - for example, work -- is there a particular industry you need, or is living in a smaller/rural area going to work for you? There are some nice bigger city areas in the north as well - Coeur d'Alene comes to mind. Kind of depends on what you want.


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rural*

Rural is good, however we do need amenities like work :-(

Those picture is what I like and we would love to ride right off the property and love to fish and hunt not far from home too..my hubby does HVAC stuff..heating and air, but he also has a background in Landscaping and Maintenance work.

Also have a 5 year old and need a place that has good schools! 
We JUST want it all :lol:

If anyone wants to post anymore trail pics of Idaho I would adore them!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I live in Utah but ride a lot in South East Idaho. My wife grew up about 30 miles north of Idaho Falls. There are plenty of green mountains within a reasonible drive of Idaho Falls or Pocatello. Both cities have lots of farm land around them. This area of the state is much much colder in the winter than the other areas of the state.

This area is not far from Idaho Falls. Would be an easy day trip. The picture is in September and the green grass has already been frosted.









Down off the ridge tops, the grass hadn't been frost bit yet and was still green.











The trails are not as wide as those in the above post. But there are plenty of them to ride. But we often have to switch back and forth to climb over the passes.









We make several trips a year up and ride in South East Idaho. It is great riding.









I know a lot of the horse people in SE Idaho bring their horses down into Utah for horse sales and to compete in the World Championship Chariot racing etc. I don't know how much 4H and other kinds of stuff you find. But you will find lots of horse.

And from South eastern Idaho it's not too bad of a drive to come down for a weekend ride in the Canyon Country of Southern Utah during the winter months in Idaho, We have several friends who come down from Idaho Falls to join us each Jan-Feb to ride the desert areas.
Like this February Ride in the San Rafael of Central Utah









Or an April ride in Bryce Canyon


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

These pictures are making me so homesick!


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

*trails*

They are making me home sick too! and I have never been there!!:shock:

Seriously, WOW!!!

Thank you SO much for those pics!

Utah is pretty nice too..Bryce Canyon is WAY up there and very pretty.


----------



## HorsieLover09 (Jul 17, 2009)

I live in North Idaho and I LOVE it! Back behind my house and just on the other side of the road I have COUNTLESS trails to ride on; whether they be flat trails in the woods (good to ride green broke horses on or the older ones because they still get the trail experience just not as much work) or trails up the mountain (great for getting horses in shape). I can go on a short 1-2 hour ride (making a loop so you don't have to ride back on the same trail), a 3-6 hour ride (also making a loop) or a full on all day ride (also a loop!). I can ride on old logging roads that head up and back down the mountain, or take a deer/horse made trail, or I can go off the trail and make my own. And it's really great because when people come to go riding there are so many different options so it's always tons of fun. The trails around here are also great experiences for the horses; we have creeks to cross, small lakes, logs to jump/go around, steep up/down hills, traffic (if you want to get your horse used to it, can always be avoided though), bridges to cross, etc. It's awesome out here, so beautiful, lots of fresh air, etc. You can also do lots of hunting and fishing around here! Even on horseback if that's what you like. There's also lots of trails and different places close by to trailer to and ride, its great! There's lots of horse shows, play days, horse 4-H, etc. 

Here's some pictures taken on some trails here at home (on the mountain just across the road ). The last two pictures are of the mountains we ride up; the first of the two is the mountain right across the road and the other is the one behind my house. We ride up and around both of them all over.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I just spent two days riding in South Eastern Idaho, Not an hour from Idaho Falls. It was great riding.
















One of the girls with us didn't make it across the river. She lost her balance as the horse was slipping ont he rocky bottom and went over board and had to wade out of the river.









We ride across some of the forest service bridges, This one was too old so we waded through the mud on the right side.









All of these are great experiences for horses learning to trust their riders.


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

*trail pics*

HL09- what a BEAUTIFUL area to call home!! I just LOVE it!
Thank you for sharing your pictures, and I love Boogie, he is gorgeous!
How far north are you? Have you lived there long?

Painted horse, same to you, thank you for sharing! What a beautiful state to ride, very diverse and yet the same, so beautiful with lots of open.


----------



## HorsieLover09 (Jul 17, 2009)

Moonlightryder: 

I live in Sagle which is about 45 mins. from Cour d' alene, (spelling?) Idaho. So pretty far north and I'm about 15 minutes from Sandpoint, Idaho. We are also about an hour and a half from Spokane, WA. 

Hope that kind of gives you an idea of where we are at. 

I think we've been here for about 12 years. It's a great place to live, if I could choose any place in the world to live it'd be right here. It's so perfect for us. :wink:

Oh and thanks for the nice comment about Boogie, he's 26 years old, believe it or not  , and still going strong, he's always the first one up the mountain lol.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorsieLover09 said:


> Moonlightryder:
> 
> I live in Sagle which is about 45 mins. from Cour d' alene, (spelling?) Idaho. So pretty far north and I'm about 15 minutes from Sandpoint, Idaho. We are also about an hour and a half from Spokane, WA.
> 
> ...


wow! your like 30mins from me!  i went to sandpoint yesterday to the 4h horse show, took pictures of just about all the halter horses.  going again tomorrow for gaming, are you still in 4H? i cant really tell by the pictures how old you are.  Maybe i took some pictures of your horse?


----------



## HorsieLover09 (Jul 17, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> wow! your like 30mins from me!  i went to sandpoint yesterday to the 4h horse show, took pictures of just about all the halter horses.  going again tomorrow for gaming, are you still in 4H? i cant really tell by the pictures how old you are.  Maybe i took some pictures of your horse?


 
Oh cool!!!  Where do you live?

I'm not in 4-H, I've done a few open shows in the past when I was a lot younger but nothing recently as far as showing goes. I'm 18 yrs. old. :wink:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorsieLover09 said:


> Oh cool!!!  Where do you live?
> 
> I'm not in 4-H, I've done a few open shows in the past when I was a lot younger but nothing recently as far as showing goes. I'm 18 yrs. old. :wink:


Were in Spirit lake, near Rathdrum ID. I'm 19 and also haven't done much showing in the last few years but plan on getting back into it, were starting our own 4H ground next year, we tried to do it this year but the stupid lady in CDA didn't get my mom the paper work in time, so were going to go to the Sandpoint side, the people are MUCH nicer although i hate going to sandpoint with all the stuff there doing and all the people.


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow!! Boogie is 26!!! Looks great!

Thanks for all the info on areas, I do have an idea now where it is.
It's nice to lnow there are 4H around too! My daughter is 5 I want to get her into all that.

some nice stuff up there...


----------



## simplypsyche (Aug 20, 2013)

Noob here, first time posting. Glad to be part of the group. My husband and I were returning from a trip to Glacier with our two GSP's and came back through eastern Idaho. We're looking for a place to stay for about a month to get out of this summer heat here in Arizona. I'll ship my horse up there. Any leads please PM me.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sold! I'm tellin my husband that he needs to find a job up there! Riding down here in South Louisiana, limits us to soggy flat land  Now I can drive an hour and find some good riding, but there are only about two places for that...


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not from Idaho, but when you said GSP I automatically thought of Georges Saint Pierre... :rofl: Hahaha I'm a Canadian here & although I've never been to Idaho, I've heard it's got some nice riding.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There is plenty of riding in SE Idaho. Lots of farms, But I'm not sure what there is for Boarding facilities. If you don't mind camping out with the horses, you should have no problem finding lots of trail heads where you can camp and ride from. Plenty to keep you busy for a month. I'd be happy to suggest a few.

I suspect you might even find a farmer who might let you put your horses in a pasture for a fee. You would just have to ask around.


----------

